# ΟΣΔΕΛ: Έλεγχος στοιχείων βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2010



## Constantina (Oct 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Αντιγράφω από τον ιστότοπο του ΟΣΔΕΛ.

Aγαπητοί συμβασιούχοι του ΟΣΔΕΛ,

Ήδη οργανώνουμε την νέα διανομή του ΟΣΔΕΛ η οποία θα συμπεριλάβει και τη Bιβλιοπαραγωγή του 2010. Από την εμπειρία των προηγούμενων διανομών προέκυψε το εξής πρόβλημα: Μετά την έναρξη της διανομής εμφανίζονται στον ΟΣΔΕΛ δικαιούχοι και ζητούν δικαιώματα για έργα τα οποία – τις περισσότερες φορές με ευθύνη των ίδιων των δικαιούχων - είτε δεν περιλαμβάνονται καθόλου στη λίστα της ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ είτε εμφανίζονται με στοιχεία ελλιπή ή λανθασμένα, οπότε το λογισμικό της διανομής δεν τα αναγνωρίζει. Επειδή τα προς διανομή χρήματα είναι κάθε φορά δεδομένα δεν υπάρχει η ευχέρεια για τη εκ των υστέρων αποδοχή περισσοτέρων έργων γιατί αυτό αλλάζει ολόκληρη τη διανομή. Για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος σας καλούμε μέχρι τις 31 Οκτωβρίου 2011 (Καταληκτική Ημερομηνία) να ελέγξετε την ακρίβεια των στοιχείων της Βιβλιοπαραγωγής 2010 και να διορθώσετε πιθανές ελλείψεις ή λάθη. Η νέα διανομή του ΟΣΔΕΛ θα γίνει με βάση τα στοιχεία της ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ της Καταληκτικής Ημερομηνίας και μετά την ημέρα αυτή καμία διόρθωση ή συμπλήρωση δεν θα μπορεί να αναγνωριστεί. 

Ειδικότερα, για να συμμετέχει ένα βιβλίο στη διανομή του ΟΣΔΕΛ παρακαλούμε ακολουθήστε τις παρακάτω οδηγίες:

Έλεγχος στοιχείων:

ΒΑΣΙΚΗ σελίδα ελέγχου στην Βάση Δεδομένων της ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ δεν είναι η πρώτη που εμφανίζεται –διότι αυτή αφορά στοιχεία για βιβλιοπωλεία- αλλά κάνουμε ΚΛΙΚ στον σύνδεσμο [button] –επάνω δεξιά- που γράφει [Βιβλιογραφική εμφάνιση] ήτοι για παράδειγμα:

- για το βιβλίο «Το Πυθαγόρειο θεώρημα» η ΠΡΩΤΗ σελίδα εμφάνισης των δεδομένων του είναι αυτή: [http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=134597], ενώ η σωστή σελίδα –πλήρης- βιβλιογραφικής εμφάνισης είναι αυτή: [http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=results&Titlesid=134597]

ΕΛΕΓΧΕΤΕ:

1. Να υπάρχει ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ και ο ΕΚΔΟΤΗΣ
2. Να υπάρχει ο ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΩΝ και να είναι ΣΩΣΤΟΣ
3. Να υπάρχει ΘΕΜΑ (π.χ. Μαθηματικά - Ιστορία [DDC: 510.09])
4. Να υπάρχει ο αριθμός ISBN και να είναι ΣΩΣΤΟΣ –είτε 10ψήφιος είτε 13ψήφιος-
5. Να υπάρχει το έτος ΠΡΩΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ και να είναι ΣΩΣΤΟ
6. Οι συντελεστές (συγγραφέας/εις, μεταφραστής/τες, διασκευαστής/ες, κ.λπ.) να είναι ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΠΩΜΕΝΟΙ –και ορθογραφικά-


Mε φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Για τον ΟΣΔΕΛ

Άρης Πετρόπουλος

ΟΣΔΕΛ (Οργανισμός Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Εργων του Λόγου)

Δερβενίων 6, 106 80 Αθήνα

Τηλ 210 36 26 056

Φαξ 210 36 44 977

www.osdel.gr


----------



## mariposa (Oct 19, 2011)

Γεια σου Κωνσταντίνα! Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.
έλεγξα τα βιβλία που μετέφρασα και περιλήφτηκαν στη λίστα της Βιβλιονέτ. Έκανα σύγκριση των στοιχείων και σε κάποια διαπίστωσα πως είναι λάθος ο αριθμός σελίδων (καμιά δεκαριά σελίδες η διαφορά). Γνωρίζεις αν πρέπει να κάνω κάτι σχετικά; Να τους στείλω μέιλ;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2011)

Με βάση τον αριθμό των σελίδων υπολογίζεται πάντως το ποσό που λαμβάνει κάποιος από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ.


----------



## Constantina (Oct 19, 2011)

mariposa said:


> Γνωρίζεις αν πρέπει να κάνω κάτι σχετικά; Να τους στείλω μέιλ;



Δεν μου έχει τύχει και δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να γίνει. Καλύτερη λύση, πιστεύω, είναι η τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί οι ΟΣΔΕΛίτες.


----------

